

"Phone" Is Just an App; Why Regulate It? - mtgx
http://www.forbes.com/sites/bretswanson/2012/12/12/phone-is-just-an-app-why-regulate-it/

======
DanBC
Phone is not just an app and that's a baffling stance to take.

I have no idea what the author wants when they talk about reducing regulation.

Regulation of telephone industry controls what they (and others) can do with
the traffic. That's a good thing.

There's a bunch of wireless regulation.

There's a bunch of anti-monopoly regulation.

Since telephone companies have demonstrated a willingness to break the spirit
of anti-competition laws (mobile bandwidth sell off collaboration) and
currently engage in anti-competitive practices (baffling pricing plans
preventing any kind of comparison) I'm pleased that they're regulated.

I guess there should be room for rapid change of outmoded regs - or that
companies should be allowed to substitute better for existing (eg, when
replacing cable have the choice to fit fibre rather than replacing with
copper).

